# Probleme mit dem Lenovo Thinkpad x121e



## Elayas von Snofru (15. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe mir ein Leovo Thinkpad x121e mit dem AMD Chipsatz gekauft. Leider bin ich PC-technisch nicht so versiert und komme jetzt nicht mehr weiter. Ich habe für den Anfang mal win xp Pro geladen und werde wohl später irgendwann das win 7 pro drüber legen. Im Moment würde ich aber gerne einfach mal sehen, dass alles klappt 
Ich habe hier und in anderen Foren auch schon gelesen, ob jemand mein Problem hat und habe bei ähnlichen Dingen auch schon deren Tipps umgesetzt.

Mein Problem ist jetzt mein Audiogerät. Wenn ich den Treiber der Lenovo-Seite installieren möchte, dann wird mir gesagt, dass kein Audiogerät vorhanden ist.
Und ansonsten wird mir noch das Fehlen von Treibern für zwei PCI Device und 1 unbekanntes Gerät angezeigt.

Ich wäre für jede Hilfe sehr dankbar, da ich das Gerät ohne funktionieren Ton doch eher unpraktisch finde.


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2011)

Lad auch mal die anderen Treiber runter, vor allem Chipset, und mach zuerst mal Windowsupdates, vltg. kannst Du danach dann die Soundtreiber installieren.


----------



## Elayas von Snofru (15. September 2011)

Danke sehr.
Ich dachte eigentlich, ich hätte alles wichtige installiert. Ich lade dann einfach mal alles, was es dort gibt.


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2011)

Die Treiber sind aber auch wirklich für XP gedacht? Und Du hast auch GENAU das richtige MOdell bei Lenevo rausgesucht?

Zur Not könnte man ansonsten auch rauskriegen, was für ein Soundchip es ist, und dann zB bei Realtek nach Treibern schauen.


----------



## Elayas von Snofru (15. September 2011)

Ja, ich habe genau mein Modell rausgesucht. Lustigerweise fand ich immer nur den Treiber für das Intel Chipset, auch wenn ich nachher für alle x121e gesucht habe.
Also fehlt mir quasi der Treiber für das AMD Chipset (den gibts bei Lenovo aber wohl irgendwie nicht) und ansonsten habe ich jetzt sicher alle Treiber drauf, die dort vorhanden waren.
Laut Gerätemanager fehlen jetzt nur noch die 2 Devices.
Ein Audio-, Video- Gamecontoller wird dort im Gerätemanager angezeigt, aber immer, wenn ich eben versuche den Audiotreiber zu installieren, dann sagt er mir immer, dass er kein Gerät dafür gefunden hat.
Ansonsten klappt alles, ich nutze den PC ja auch gerade.


----------



## Elayas von Snofru (16. September 2011)

Nun hat sich alles geregelt. Es lag wohl daran, dass das SP3 noch nicht installiert war. Nachdem mein Vater das Service Pack drauf hatte, ging alles.
Danke trotzdem...


----------



## Herbboy (16. September 2011)

hab ich ja gesagt "und mach zuerst mal Windowsupdates" ... ^^


----------

